

Landing page of our upcoming product. Do you understand what we do? - lgmspb
https://staply.co/landing

======
saddestcatever
"Create groups, send links, share files and we’ll organize them so you don’t
have to" <\- This doesn't mean much to me. Maybe I didn't 'identify' with the
problem you're trying to solve.

If I understand correctly, you're a service that uploads e-mail attachments to
a central location? Kinda like sending all -mail attachments to google Drive,
then sorting by who you send to?

~~~
lgmspb
Uff, so good that you've commented, thanks. There is a huge misunderstanding.
We let you create folders (groups) with a chat built in. All shared content is
shared with a message. It is made so that it is later possible to understand
who sent what, when and why.

~~~
byoung2
_It is made so that it is later possible to understand who sent what, when and
why._

I think that's a good problem to solve. Just a few minutes ago one of my
coworkers walked over to another coworker's desk to explain a file they just
uploaded to Dropbox.

~~~
lgmspb
It really is. File-sharing nowadays is half way done. It works good to share
files across devices, but it lacks context in case of person to person
sharing. Now we just need to understand how to present our solution, and you
just helped us a bit, thank you one more time.

------
Pephers
I like your design, and the message was quite clear. It didn't take very long
to find out was your product does and was value it can add to a group
workflow.

The parallax effects on the front page aren't very smooth when scrolling
though, and my personal opinion would be to have the Russia/English navigation
item displayed as the last item rather than the first. Other than that, it
looks great!

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks a lot! Yeah, we probably need to optimise that parallax. And you are
right about the RU/EN navigation , don't know how we've missed that.

------
mkremer90
I understand what you're doing, but the plans (at least in English) are quite
confusing. Technically they are all month to month plans, but naming them
"Month" "Year" and "Eternity" is rather confusing. I would definitely think
about renaming them to something not having to do with a date range.

~~~
mllll
Completely true. I would also suggest to write a bit more about your security.
Just SSL doesn't sound convincing to me.

~~~
lgmspb
Thank you. May be we are not right here, but we didn't want to write how
secure Amazon is. Probably we'll have to do that.

------
richardbrevig
Short: no. I'm guessing it's about sharing files and commenting on those
shared files. But, that's a guess. So, try another version of your
explanation.

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks a lot, we definitely need to make some changes.

------
jackweirdy
I got the general idea of 'better shared files', but it only really made sense
when I saw the screenshot. I'd suggest moving that further up.

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks for your input.

------
byoung2
Sounds like Dropbox + Messaging? Looks interesting...looking forward to trying
it out.

~~~
lgmspb
That's exactly how the initial concept sounded like. So glad to see this
"formula" here. Thank you.

------
pavlov
Ditch the broken scrolling. It's jerky and jumpy on a MacBook Pro.

~~~
lgmspb
Thanks for advice, sorry for a headache, we'll fix that.

